# 4 entradas 16 salidas



## mendek (Jul 4, 2011)

buenas noches foro, el problema esta en un circuito que estuve intentando pero no me sale,
lo que quiero que haga es tenga 4 entradas (en las cuales hay 16 cominaciones posibles) y a cada combinacion posible quiero darle una salida pero no puedo, y ya empiezo a desistir 
Acudo a ustedes para ver si es posible que me hechen la mano espero aver sido claro, lo que quiero usar son compuertas logicas ya que apenas estoy aprendiendo a programar pic's.
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 4, 2011)

Existe un CI que te queda "como anillo al dedo", hablo del 74HC4514 el cual es un demultiplexor de 4-16 lineas. En el DF yo conseguí este CI, aunque no se si por allá lo tengan, (solo lo pude conseguir en una famosa tienda de electrónica en Rep del salvador AG Electrónica). Otra solución que se me ocurre es implementar tu diseño en una matriz lógica programable (GAL) o más facilmente en una EEPROM, donde tomarias 4 entradas de dirección como las entradas de tu circuito y un bit de salida de la memoria como la salida de tu circuito. Saludos

74HC4514


----------



## mendek (Jul 5, 2011)

wow suena bastante bien pero creo que en este rancho no lo van a tener, no se si se pudiera con compuertas logicas esque se me facilita mas conseguir las mas comunes y lo que pasa es que hace mucho tome circuitos logicos (materia que se me facilito muco) pero ahora e intentado estudiar pero no le entiendo bien y supongo que ahi chavos mas fresco que yo XD
Ó si ubiera alguna forma de combinar decoders o algo asi y hacer que el circuito ya montado sea mas compacto


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 5, 2011)

Acabo de encontar esta página en donde vienen unos diagramas de como construir el decodificador que necesitas (incluso uno más grande de 5-32 salidas jeje) pero con circuitos más al alcance. Creo que esta idea te conviene más. 



> pero ahora e intentado estudiar pero no le entiendo bien y supongo que ahi chavos mas fresco que yo XD



Solo es cuestión de volver a leer aquellos libros y volverá a la mente todo (o casi todo) lo aprendido jeje.


----------



## road24 (Jul 5, 2011)

mendek dijo:


> wow suena bastante bien pero creo que en este rancho no lo van a tener, no se si se pudiera con compuertas logicas esque se me facilita mas conseguir las mas comunes y lo que pasa es que hace mucho tome circuitos logicos (materia que se me facilito muco) pero ahora e intentado estudiar pero no le entiendo bien y supongo que ahi chavos mas fresco que yo XD
> Ó si ubiera alguna forma de combinar decoders o algo asi y hacer que el circuito ya montado sea mas compacto



¿¿ haha es en serio??     es un demultiplexor , en cualquier tienda de electronica los venden, te recomiendo consultes el libro Fundamentos de Sistemas Digitales de Thomas L. Floyd para releer este tipo de circuitos son muy comunes, realmente el demultiplexor 4-6 no se si lo tengan aqui, pero donde compro yo  al menos tienen el 2-4 y el 3- 8

PD soy de morelia mich


----------



## mendek (Jul 6, 2011)

saludos desde morelia @road24 voy a buscar en las tiendas de electronica aver si de pura chiripa lo tienen, bueno tengo otra duda respecto con este integrado el CD4515 tiene dos pines, el strobe y el inhibit, lo pregunto por que quise simular su funcionamiento en el isis proteus pero no funciona y pienso que se tiene que hacer algo con esos dos pines


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 6, 2011)

Este CI tiene esos pines porque en la entrada tiene un "latch" para asegurar el código de entrada. Cuando ocurre un pulso de 1 a 0 en el pin STROBE el código presente en la entrada queda guardado y la salida se activará solamente si INHIBIT está en 0, en caso contrario (INHIBIT=1) todas las salidas quedan en 1 para el 74HC4514 y en 0 para el 74HC4514. Si se desea uilizar este circuito como combinacional, es decir, que dependiendo del código de entrada se active una salida sin necesidad de "latchearla", STB debe permanecer en alto. 
Con respecto a Proteus tengo entendido que no lo simula


----------



## mendek (Jul 6, 2011)

pero tiene uno que se llama 4514 pero 1 to 16 en vez de 4 to 16 como dise el 74hc4514
varia en la funcion que deseo?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 6, 2011)

Si es del mismo tamaño (24 pines) no creo que cambie su operación, aunque se me hace extraño lo de "1 to 16", de donde leiste esa info?


----------



## road24 (Jul 6, 2011)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Si es del mismo tamaño (24 pines) no creo que cambie su operación, aunque se me hace extraño lo de "1 to 16", de donde leiste esa info?



Mira aqui radica es que el 4515 mas propiamente es un decodificador, el cual tiene un strobe para controlar el flujo de los datos, y que te regresa un uno siempre en la salida que  corresponde al dato paralelo de 4 bits. 

El demultiplexor se anota como  1:16 donde  1 es el numero de entrada de datos, y 16 es un numero que corresponde a 2^n , donde N son los bits de seleccion, los cuales para el proposito que mayor se usan que es comunicaciones, son introducidos por un contador que sistematiza la seleccion de datos.  Aqui es donde me corrijo y pido perdon, pues tiendo a referirme a los demultiplexores por numero de bits de seleccion y numero de entradas o salidas. 

Realmente internamente el decodificador es un demultiplexor simplificado para solo responder a la entrada de habilitacion, y  acomplejado para retener los datos en su entrada con el latch, y controlar el flujo de datos mediante strobe .   Pero un demultiplexor en su forma sencilla como lo es se encuentra muy facilmente, y tienes la ventaja de que puedes unir dos demultiplexores  de 1:8 para formar uno de 1:16.


----------



## ramtronico (Jul 26, 2011)

Bueno yo tengo el circuito integrado de la familia cmos el 4515 que posee las entradas a,b,c,d y tiene 16 salidas lo estoy tratando de hacer funcionar pro no lo logro aun 
haber si alguien me puede ayudar o me da el dieÑo de un circuito para hacerlo funcionar se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 26, 2011)

Hola ramtronico

Fíjate si el pequeño circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta te sirve.
Además de todas esas conexiones hay que polarizar el IC 4515, en sus hojas de datos viene a que PIN se conecta el Vcc. y Gnd.

En este enlace puedes obtener las hojas de datos de este integrado y otras.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fernandob (Jul 26, 2011)

mendek dijo:


> pero tiene uno que se llama 4514 pero 1 to 16 en vez de 4 to 16 como dise el 74hc4514
> varia en la funcion que deseo?


 
lee bien la data:
el 4514 te pone a 1 la salida seleccionada y todas las demas estan a cero 

el 4515 te pone a cero la salida seleccionada y todas las demas estaran en 1.


luego mira la tabla de la hoja de datos, el asunto es el siguiente:
en muchisimos casos se puede dar que las 4 entradas que definen la salida *esten cambiando permanentemente ,* y eso a vos en algunos casos no te conviene, por que cambiarian las salidas como locas, bueno , pues que una de esas entradas "congela" el ultimo valor leido e ignora todo lo que siga ....... muy util en muchos casos .

estos cis se usaban en la epoca de que las computadoras mas chicas eran placas con montones de cis, y eran para ......yo que se....

pero muchisimos aficionados les han dado aplicaciones utiles, como lo que sea que estes haciendo .
ponete a jugar un poco con el , fijate que tu duda son solo 2 entradas :
inhibit y strobe.
por que las demas ent/ sal son claras.

lo malo de este ci es que ................es lo que es.......asi nomas, por que si queres que 2 o mas salidas sean seleccionadas a la vez es imposible, o si por error se activa una entrada incorrecta te dara una salida incorrecta (aunque parezca redundante u obvio en algunas aplicaciones esto molesta, y un micro te da la versatilidad que estos cis no poseen) .
te lo digo por que yo tengo un par de 4515 que casi los uso, pero en su epoca use un pic..........por que armar todo un impreso para luego no poder tener flexibilidad .

bueno, no te incho mas, pero te repito:
arma y proba, son entradas digitales, probalo, con el soldador HACELO, es simple, ni siquiera tenes que verificar todas las salidas (16 leds ) ..... solda 3 o 4 leds en 3 o 4 salidas y juga con esas nada mas, si queres verificar las otras usas el tester, pero desde el vamso sabes ya por la datasheet que solo una se activa.
nunca mas.



mira el esquema de la datasheet con compuertas...........cuantas lleva...te conviene comprar el chip hecho........encima es re- viejo /clasico / obsoleto  asi que sale monedas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 26, 2011)

ramtronico dijo:


> Bueno yo tengo el circuito integrado de la familia cmos el 4515 que posee las entradas a,b,c,d y tiene 16 salidas lo estoy tratando de hacer funcionar pro no lo logro aun
> haber si alguien me puede ayudar o me da el dieÑo de un circuito para hacerlo funcionar se los agradeceria mucho



Hola Amigo el 4514 y/o 4515  tienen ademas 2 pines de control : uno es el INHIBIT debe estar a 0 logico y el otro es STROBE q debe estar en 1 logico y andara de maravillas.


----------



## ramtronico (Jul 27, 2011)

Bueno amigos muchas gracias por sus comentarios me ayudaron mucho mi problema era el inhibit el cual lo estuve colocando a a 1 logico es por ese motivo el cual no me funcionaba bueno ahora solo me queda hacer un contador de 0 a 15 y colocarlos en  a, b, c, d para ver como funcionan todas las salidas secuencialmente  lo pienso hacer con un 74193 bueno si tengo otra ayuda les comunicare muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda


----------

